# Assign an MBTI type to an Enneagram type.



## shallnotbenamed (Dec 19, 2014)

Just for fun.

Enneagram 1: ESTJ
Enneagram 2: xxFJ (INFJ/ENFJ/ISFJ/ESFJ)
Enneagram 3: ENTJ/ENTP
Enneagram 4: ISFP
Enneagram 5: INTP
Enneagram 6: ?
Enneagram 7: ENFP? ESFP?
Enneagram 8: ESTP
Enneagram 9: INFP


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

MBTI and Enneagram


----------



## shallnotbenamed (Dec 19, 2014)

Quang said:


> MBTI and Enneagram


I gave your "Enneagram Fantasy Test" from your quote and wow, it captured me 100%.

Especially this:
_"When stressed, they become passive aggressive, indifferent, cold, distant, arrogant, blaming, guilt-instilling, emotionally manipulative. In their dark side, they become more anxious, wary, distractable, scattered, domineering, confrontational."_


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

Deadmanrising said:


> I gave your "Enneagram Fantasy Test" from your quote and wow, it captured me 100%.
> 
> Especially this:
> _"When stressed, they become passive aggressive, indifferent, cold, distant, arrogant, blaming, guilt-instilling, emotionally manipulative. In their dark side, they become more anxious, wary, distractable, scattered, domineering, confrontational."_
> ...


Glad it helped


----------



## Brains (Jul 22, 2015)

Why does the description call both Jung and von Franz INTJs '


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

If I'm assigning only _one_ type to each stereotypically, then here.

1: ISTJ
2: ESFJ
3: ESTP
4: INFP
5: INTP
6: ISFJ
7: ENTP
8: ESTJ
9: ISFP


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Enneagram 1: __TJ
Enneagram 2: E_FJ, ES_P
Enneagram 3: any 
Enneagram 4: INFP
Enneagram 5: INT_
Enneagram 6: any
Enneagram 7: E__P
Enneagram 8: E_TJ, ES_P
Enneagram 9: I__P


----------



## The Scorched Earth (May 17, 2010)

Quang said:


> Glad it helped


The "Finish" button on the last test page doesn't work.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> Enneagram 1: __TJ
> Enneagram 2: E_FJ, ES_P
> Enneagram 3: any
> Enneagram 4: INFP
> ...


This is how I think of it too--- I think of which letters of MBTI are expressed particularly in each Enneagram. Obviously this doesn't mean everyone of the Enneatype is one these MB types-- there are just _influences you get from you Enneatype_, expressed as MB letters. So a One of any MB type would have J-tendencies, etc. This chart would help a lot with typing when confusion arises between weird MB/enneagram interactions. 

Here's how I would do it:

One: xxxJ
Two: ExFx
Three: ExxJ
Four: INFx
Five: INTx
Six: xxxx
Seven: ExxP
Eight: ExTx
Nine: IxxP

Weird how some are more specific than others, but that's just how it works out. Also weird how type 6 is the only one that gets xxxx. You could literally be any type and be a type 6. I wouldn't expect an ESxP to be one, but its hard to express that in my chart. In a lot of ways, type 6 seems like the most neutral and most diverse type.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@charlie.elliot
just for fun, subtypes! 
*Social 1:* ExTJ, ISTJ
*Sexual 1:* xxTJ, INFP 
*Self Preservation 1:* ISxJ

*Social 2:* ExxJ, ESxP
*Sexual 2:* ESxP
*Self Preservation 2:* xxFx

*Social 3:* ExxJ
*Sexual 3:* xxFJ
*Self Preservation 3:* xxTJ

*Social 4:* INFx, ENFP
*Sexual 4:* INTJ, ISFP
*Self Preservation:* IxFP INFJ

*Social 5:* INTx
*Sexual 5:* INFx
*Self Preservation 5:* IxTJ

*Social 6:* xSxJ
*Sexual 6:* ESFP, xSTP
*Self Preservation 6:* xxFP, IxFJ

*Social 7:* NF, ESFJ
*Sexual 7* ExFx, ENTP
*Self Preservation 7:* ExTP

*Social 8:* ESTJ, ENxJ, ESxP, ENFP
*Sexual 8:* ESxP
*Self Preservation 8:* xNTJ, ISTP

*Social 9:* xxFJ
*Sexual 9:* IxFx
*Self Preservation 9:* ISTP


----------



## Brains (Jul 22, 2015)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> *Self Preservation 5:* IxTJ


The kind of dependence-minimizing withdrawal that's usually attributed to sp5 strikes me as more ITP-ish than ITJ-ish.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Brains said:


> The kind of dependence-minimizing withdrawal that's usually attributed to sp5 strikes me as more ITP-ish than ITJ-ish.


it's more than that though. it also tends to be focused on finances and minimal expenditure of _tangible_ assets, which concerns TJs more than TPs.


----------



## Brains (Jul 22, 2015)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> it's more than that though. it also tends to be focused on finances and minimal expenditure of _tangible_ assets, which concerns TJs more than TPs.


A focus on tangible resources is, all else being equal, more Te than Ti, you're right about that. The issue is, Sp5 deals with them in a very specific way which is minimizing the usage of the resources and in a sense minimizing the 5's footprint in the world - I don't think that's an attitude of Te. It is meek and withdrawing, and Te in its desire to control its surroundings is anything but. Ti's ideal of a separate observer is much closer to the mark, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Brains said:


> A focus on tangible resources is, all else being equal, more Te than Ti, you're right about that. The issue is, Sp5 deals with them in a very specific way which is minimizing the usage of the resources and in a sense minimizing the 5's footprint in the world - I don't think that's an attitude of Te. It is meek and withdrawing, and Te in its desire to control its surroundings is anything but. Ti's ideal of a separate observer is much closer to the mark, as far as I'm concerned.


at the risk of being semantic, the 5's (especially Sp 5's) goal isn't so much "reduce their impact on the world" as much as "reduce the world's impact on oneself".


----------



## Brains (Jul 22, 2015)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> at the risk of being semantic, the 5's (especially Sp 5's) goal isn't so much "reduce their impact on the world" as much as "reduce the world's impact on oneself".


True. But that would still be much more consistent from an "observing from the side" stance that's characteristic of Ti than an "I want to make an impact" stance that's more in Te's ballpark.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Brains said:


> True. But that would still be much more consistent from an "observing from the side" stance that's characteristic of Ti than an "I want to make an impact" stance that's more in Te's ballpark.


that's more Te dom than Te aux. the latter is less concerned with it


----------

